# Picked this up today sears screamer any info ?



## vastingray (Oct 30, 2013)

Just picked up this sears screamer but don't know a thing about it any help would be greatly appreciated like what year it is and why some of these have springer front ends  and also where I can buy the shifter knob and handlebar tape?


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 1, 2013)

vastingray said:


> Just picked up this sears screamer but don't know a thing about it any help would be greatly appreciated like what year it is and why some of these have springer front ends  and also where I can buy the shifter knob and handlebar tape?




Parts are readily available on Ebay. The handlebar tape is expensive. Your Sears Screamer is probably a last year model 1972 version.  The seat is typical of 1970-1972 models. Your shifter looks like it is from a 1968 Screamer. 

Here is a photo of my 1969 version:


----------



## vastingray (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply beautiful bike I noticed the shifter looked like the 68 too but it looks like it is original also kind of weird it doesn't have the springer front end or rear the tires are dated 71 and the seat is the one with the cardboard underneath I was looking for the correct tape I'm not sure about the tape schwinnstore has on eBay it looks kind of orange I was thinking maybe hunt Wilde gold glitter tape ?


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 1, 2013)

I went with Hunt Wilde gold vinyl tape.


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I went with Hunt Wilde gold vinyl tape.




Is that transparent or solid and did you find that on ebay?

Thank You
Frank


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 2, 2013)

Transparent is the way to go. I got them on Ebay. There was a pair available a few days ago. Check completed listings. Another set will pop up within a few days.


----------



## vastingray (Nov 2, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Transparent is the way to go. I got them on Ebay. There was a pair available a few days ago. Check completed listings. Another set will pop up within a few days.




Are you talking about the tape the schwinnstore guy has  I was going to buy it but not sure if its the right color has a orange tint


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 2, 2013)

Post a photo of that tape.


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 5, 2013)

OK here is what I see about your Screamer. It is a 71 or 72 model. The rear drop is flat which they started using in mid 70. The BMA sticker on the seat post started in 71 along with the reflectors on the forks. This in Not the deluxe model which had the springer fork and the drag brake shifter. The correct tape for the handlebars is Hunt Wilde gold tape. If you can find it a roll will cost 50 to 100 dollars and you need 2 rolls. There is a seller on ebay that has tape very close. I have used it on a few of the Screamers I have restored. The shifter nob you will just have to watch ebay for. They are hard to come by and usually bring 25 to 50 dollars for them. Here is the info for the tape on ebay.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=290516126543


The correct Hunt Wilde tape is on the right and the ebay tape on the left in the pic.






The shift nob you need doesn't have the shift spelled out on it. It is just a blank nob which would be cheaper. They used them on Murray Eliminators too.






69 drop out with the bulge and a mid 70 and up drop out that is flat.


----------



## vastingray (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help I've been having a hard time finding the tape


----------



## videoranger (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.bicycleheaven.org/product2032.html
this might be close.


----------



## Sticks & Sliks (Nov 14, 2013)

*tape*



vastingray said:


> Thank you so much for your help I've been having a hard time finding the tape




I've got several rolls-


----------

